# Viking Space Marines



## Masstadon

Hey everyone i came up with what i thought was a cool idea and it was to create a space marine legion based off Vikings! :victory: well i thought well that seems easy i mean a lot of space wolves stuff looks like things i could use. only 2 problems... dont know what to use as a chapter badge and i dont know what to use as a colour scheme! so thats why i need your help coming up with a colour scheme! :good: -thanks


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Great idea. Why not use the walknot. It is the Odinic symbol of warriors and the slain. Traditional colors for Odin are red and black, or red and white. Dragons are also traditional symbols of warriors. Here is a pic of a walknot and dragon symbol. Good luck.

walnot









dragons


----------



## Masstadon

Dude...that is AWESOME those look really cool thanks that will really help:victory:


----------



## Col. Schafer

Just on a 'I have a verry minimal knowlage of vikings' note, give your chapter master a thunder hammer and name him thor. :grin:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

You are welcome. Of course allthe words that show up(like banners, scrolls and the like) should be in runes. Keep in mind that runic is a phoentic language and traditionally they should be in red. There is a reason for this so if you want to know why PM me. 

runes


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Another thing I was thinking of is that you could use Chaos warrior bits they have lots of fur cloaks and the like or you could GS them. Be aware that you don't want to add horns to the helmets it is not what the Vikings wore and your army would be confused with Chaos. Here is a pic of traditional Viking helms.



















Oculars were very popular but nasal pieces were almost always present. This is fun I get to use some of my vat of useless information to help someone.


----------



## Masstadon

Awesome i think i might use mostly space wolves heads and some LOTR heads for the helms


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Sorry the top pic did not come out here is another.










Maybe you can paint the SMs helmets to look like these.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Col. Schafer said:


> Just on a 'I have a verry minimal knowlage of vikings' note, give your chapter master a thunder hammer and name him thor. :grin:


LOL that's a good one. And it WORKS!!! + rep from me.:victory:


----------



## dirty-dog-

and also, alot of them had beards. so why not look at getting some empire flagellant or marauder/marauder horsemen heads for the mixture?


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

It works. Of course I do like idea of beards previouly mentioned. I can't wait to see these guys and I don't even like SMs.LOL


----------



## Masstadon

yeah all those ideas are great thanks guys! oh and when you said paint them on. you meant like this right --> http://img456.imageshack.us/img456/3585/marinekx4.jpg


----------



## ToxicBunny

The Space Wolves are based on Norse influence thus the reason why so much of it would work for you - would also agree with the marauders for heads as their helms and the like would work, although the "barbaric" look of it might fit better with a Chaos army than the marines.

The Valkyeries (sp?) would also be a symbol that could be represented with the Chaplain (one who administers to the Fallen warriors who died bravely in battle).


----------



## Masstadon

wait huh valkyries sp? what do you mean?


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Masstadon said:


> wait huh valkyries sp? what do you mean?


He was thinking he mispelled it. And yes you spelled it right. Hmmm. I had not thought about the valkyries I guess I don't know tht much about SMs but the valkyries is a good idea but I think more appropriate for SOBs. Valks are always female.:victory:


----------



## Masstadon

oh so the imperial insignia? oh well i guess that can work...or i can but a sign of like... a cross or something on the chaplain like a celtic cross or something


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

The eye of Odin would be more appropriate.










Or if your captain is named Thor maybe a Thor's hammer banner for your chaiplain. Notice it is done in traditional Viking art.


----------



## Masstadon

yeah that would be cool. i think ill give Thor's hammer to HQ and the eye of odin to the chaplain but the thing is i found this to be the eye of odin ATTACH]2264[/ATTACH]


----------



## Col. Schafer

TattooedGreenMan said:


> He was thinking he mispelled it. And yes you spelled it right. Hmmm. I had not thought about the valkyries I guess I don't know tht much about SMs but the valkyries is a good idea but I think more appropriate for SOBs. Valks are always female.:victory:



Posibly in apoc games use valkaries for valkaries? Heck, as a transport they could even fill the roll of removing the dead from the battlefield (flufwise)

Another idea I had, (and again this is me with my minimal knowlage) was bikers(?) because werent the valkaries suposed to be mounted?


----------



## Viscount Vash

Bother I wish I had thought of this idea. 

Have a quick Scan of the old Squat stuff in 40k and Epic, lots of GW style norse stuff.

I raided Dwarf bits a lot when doing my Squats years ago.


----------



## sooch

Use Space Wolf models with the new C:SM codex. They're about as Norse as the 40k universe gets.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

SW and fantasy chaos are very norse-like.

though the whole norse daemon worshipping didnt quite follow onto 40k well. in fantasy the Chaos are VERY nordic. they are almost perfect vikings the way they are built even.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Col. Schafer said:


> Another idea I had, (and again this is me with my minimal knowlage) was bikers(?) because werent the valkaries suposed to be mounted?


Yes they were mounted on winged horses. Maybe put Imperial wings from SM terrain on the bikes.

:victory:


----------



## dirty-dog-

maybe just use the juggernauhts with a head swap and wings for the chaos aproach?


----------



## Masstadon

Hey guys i think i finalized the way they are going to be painted or just you know like a starting point.http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/...l1=533B1C&spr1=533B1C&spl2=533B1C&spr2=533B1C


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Looks good nice color scheme.


----------



## Arcane

I would suggest considering giving them blue face paint. While this is not exactly Norse in origin, more Celtic or Pictish (an ancient tribe in Britton), many warriors of ancient northern Europe wore swirling warpaint called Woad which was a vibrant blue. 

It may not be exactly Norse but it fits in well with the look and can be very fierce!


----------



## dirty-dog-

how bowt something like this:

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/...F&frag=00AA00&krk=CC0000&pp=303030&pfr=2B2B2B


----------



## Kitsunex

TattooedGreenMan said:


> Yes they were mounted on winged horses. Maybe put Imperial wings from SM terrain on the bikes.
> 
> :victory:


or use modified jump packs and add wings to them. use them as a fast attack unit.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

That would work or maybe give the models wings like the Eldar.


----------



## Masstadon

Hey guys. i just talked to a person who worked at gw about the whole viking idea. he said that chaos would give me more flexibility. So tell me what you guys think on this, if i should do chaos instead


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Well I am very partial to Chaos and it would give you the look you arelooking for.


----------



## Crimson_Chin

Half of my scouts, and some of my friends communist IG have beards. They were all green stuffed, and quite frankly hair is probably the easiest thing you could possibly sculpt. Use normal SM heads mixed with SW, and sculpt the beards onto those who don't have them.


----------



## gwmaniac

Oh! For the scouts, use the Chaos Marauders and get some bolt pistols on the arms, you can leave the maruader weapons on to give that viking feel!


----------



## Masstadon

yeah that would be cool but. like i said before would it be better if i did chaos? or keep with the space marine idea


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Something like this?


----------



## Masstadon

AW GAY.... someone already did it... dammit.... idk what i think i may do now...


----------

